# Old faucet seats



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a method for getting out valve stem seats that have been stripped


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

First, don't strip the seats 

If I run into one that is stripped, I tap the seat wrench in until the edges "bite" and pop it out. Constant pressure pushing the wrench in while I turn, until it breaks loose.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Easy-out, seat removal tool that is a easy-out, if the seat threads are stripped, it's time to replace the faucet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes removable seats are not removable.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Once you go to a extractor, you have gone to the point of no return. Inform the customer that the next step is to replace the faucet.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I find that dynamite is the solution to most problems


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Like said above an easy out.... If the easy out us to short use a 4 way water key for a handle


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One time my boss made me remove seats to change them. The seat removal tool wouldn't extract the seats, they were sort of stripped. He wouldn't let me cut the wall to replace the tub valve either. I used a mini hacksaw blade to cut a sliver out of the seat and then I could back it out. 

But I would probably not do that today. I'd either get those seats out or I would replace valve.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> One time my boss made me remove seats to change them. The seat removal tool wouldn't extract the seats, they were sort of stripped. He wouldn't let me cut the wall to replace the tub valve either. I used a mini hacksaw blade to cut a sliver out of the seat and then I could back it out.
> 
> But I would probably not do that today. I'd either get those seats out or I would replace valve.



*A lot of times it was the plumber/hack who was there previous. He may have misread the seat and put the wrong one in. You have to get the old out usually a square seat tool tapped in with a hammer and then wrenched out with say a 8" cresant is enough necessary to pull it. Now look if the threads are good in the faucet and stripped on the seat it probably is [was] the wrong seat. ID the faucet get the right one and that should fix it. Now if it leaked a long time and the seat base is grooved bite the bullet and change it. Usually the right seat will last a long time, but a leak under the seat will ruin a faucet pretty quick*


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually bang the seat wrench with my channel locks until the wrench gets wedged in there then take a 8in crescent wrench to it. If that doesn't work. Stop wasting time and just replace it.


----------



## jailbird5000 (Aug 20, 2011)

I spray the holy crape out of them with a product called parts buster by blaster. loosens things up really well, doesn't always work though. anyone else use the stuff?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jailbird5000 said:


> I spray the holy crape out of them with a product called parts buster by blaster. loosens things up really well, doesn't always work though. anyone else use the stuff?


I like Rust Buster and 2 - 24" pipe wrenches. ( the red ones)


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I like Rust Buster and 2 - 24" pipe wrenches. ( the red ones)


:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I like Rust Buster and 2 - 24" pipe wrenches. ( the red ones)


Golly I'd hate to try that I just use my little 48" red pipe wrench on the seat tool works like a champ lol


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I drill 'em out with a 1/2" forstner bit and re-tap them and usually install a Gerber seat.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> :laughing:


Or was it Rust Bust it ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Rust Bust it...I caught the drift.:thumbsup:


----------

